# What does it mean when a rabbit thumps at you



## cdc7267 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hey guys my little bunny Smudge runs away from me sometimes and while he is running away he thumps his giant Flemish giant paws at me what does this mean thx


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 6, 2014)

I messed up on the Flemish giant spelling there


----------



## whiskylollipop (Jul 7, 2014)

It means he is ticked off at you and doesn't approve of what you're doing. What are you doing when he does this?

My Merlin always thumps at me after he is picked up and put back down. He really hates being handled.


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 7, 2014)

I pet him and he sits there and I thought he liked it then sometimes he runs off and he thumps at me


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 7, 2014)

I also put on his harness too and handle him sometimes


----------



## Channahs (Jul 7, 2014)

In my experience the thump means "harumph! Go from me now hooman!" The most insulting to me though is the feet flicks as they're making their way away from you. Mostly it's Bun Jovi that I get this from. She can be a very sweet and loving girl, but she's moody and when she's done with you, she's done.


----------



## Amethystkytten (Jul 7, 2014)

It just means you did something they don't approve of. I get it a lot when I clean out their cage and rearrange it or pick up one of my bunnies and put them down


----------



## Ivythelionhead (Jul 7, 2014)

Whatever your doing is not acceptable according to him/her


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 7, 2014)

Ya lol


----------



## brent (Jul 7, 2014)

when hip hop was younger he would thump and I would thump my foot back and he would repeat. Brent


----------



## surf_storm (Jul 7, 2014)

When Shida thumps at me I thump back lol especially when I haven't done anything to deserve getting thumped for


----------



## sungura (Jul 7, 2014)

My female thumped at my cats yesterday and they ran away, LOL! It can mean 'danger', they're upset or scared.


----------



## seeyuan (Jul 9, 2014)

my bunny thumped at us before when we tried to make a harness for him. It had bells on it XD
he kind of tore up the whole thing afterwards so we never made him another one again.


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 9, 2014)

Lol seeyuan


----------



## JBun (Jul 10, 2014)

Thumping has a variety of meanings. It's usually used to express strong emotion. It could be a sign of danger and that your bun is scared. It can be a sign of irritation from being picked up, from trying to pet your bun or stopping petting, or just about anything they decide they don't like. It can also be a sign of excitement or impatience, like when it is feeding time and they want their food NOW  I've also had buns do it when they are out playing and running around, and sometimes right before the take off for a jump. I always think of these as practice thumps, as most of their play involves practicing escape maneuvers.

I would say if your bun was thumping at you right after you stopped petting, that he was irritated that you stopped, if he was liking it. Or irritated that you petted him in the first place, if he didn't want you petting him.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Jul 10, 2014)

mine usually does it for attention


----------

